# New IPO1



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yesterday Deja earned her IPO1 under USCA judge Frank Phillips with high in trial, high IPO1, high tracking and high protection. What makes this even more special to me is that Deja is 3rd generation HOT and second generation B/HOT. 

Her track was pretty typical though she did a bit more casting than normal. She tends to coast a bit and lose focus when the track is too easy (which I guess slight dew was too easy) and her last article was rather crooked. 90 pts We have had next to no rain in a month so it might as well be the end of July as dry as it is. The tracking conditions are HORRIBLE. Deja has tremendous hunt drive (not a pretty point tracker) and I think that helped her with the conditions.

She was crowding me horribly in OB and her about needs to be tighter (which I know). Loved the power and attention. She blew the SIM. Did a absolutely brilliant stand. She was forging and maybe my tone was off. DIM she slammed down but pretty much in front of me. Super fast recall, but we decided to finish on our own. I then asked for the finish which she did. For some reason (and my friend said I rolled the R more in BRRRRING) she didn't go out the first time on the flat retrieve requiring a second command and she tends to not hold the DB hard enough so her panting tongue makes it wiggle. Retrieve over the jump was excellent. She had to have cleared it by a foot. Retrieve over the wall she could have held the DB firmer, crooked front and finish. Send out she started to think she should do it before I asked and then needed a second command to down. Long down, while she didn't lose points, she could have been a bit calmer when I left. This has been an issue. Then she is fine after about 30 seconds. 86

Protection she started to run blinds before I sent her, but I think that was pretty mild. Her H&B was excellent until Frank came a bit closer and then she felt she needed to watch him and Sean. I guess I can not really blame her since they are both helpers. She looked at me when I came around the blind, but then her barking was fine again. Heeling out of blind I had to give her a sit when I took her back to the call out position. Heeling to the escape position was OK. Escape she hit hard and was trying to stop the helper. Out could have been just a bit cleaner. Reattack was excellent with her showing power and trying to control the helper during the drives and stick hit. Out was good though the same thing, it could have been a bit cleaner. She looked at me when I got right up on her. She heeled away from Sean and we headed down field for the long bite. She was OK until just before we got to where I needed to turn around and she really felt we had gone too far so needed another heel just to keep her with me. She sat very quietly before I sent her for the long bite which surprised Frank. She flew down the field and then she didn't come up so got a terrible grip (she tends to be reckless even on the escape, something we need to work on), but the second Sean set her down she gripped full and was good during the drive. I think this out was OK. She again looked at me just before I got to her and required a second command to heel with me as I turned away to go into the transport position. I heeled tightly around, took the stick said transport and continued to walk without stopping. Frank said that it was a very good move. The transport she was a bit forged, but she stayed clean, she moved sort of in front of Sean when we halted, but she heeled away when asked. After I put the leash on she really felt that she should be allowed to go bite Sean. This nonsense of leaving the field when she had so few bites was all wrong. She was NOT happy and vocalized that a couple of times during the critique. LOL 91

Eris v. Wildhaus (from Chris Wild's breeding) took high IPO3 and high obedience. Eris also looked very very good in protection and the judge commented on both her and Deja's power saying we have some good females here. Good girls!!

I also did a TR1 with Donovan, but we won't talk about that. He thought he was just out for a walk in the park and while he passed, it was extremely ugly.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

huge congrats !!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

:congratulations::gsdsit: Again, BIG congratulations Lisa..


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!! For sure be careful about the extra Rs in your bring, we had someone fail OB because of it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not many R's, just rolled it a bit too much, but I have to watch the video. I switched to "bring" this spring from "take it" and she may have just had a moment of confusion.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I think we are talking about the same thing. The judge called it extra handler help and failed the dog for it. I've heard a number of people do this to some extent to really impress the retrieve on their dog, but that was pretty bad. I just use fetch; can't really roll that one


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nope, we are talking about two different things.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Deja, and Donovan! And all the others that trialed and worked hard on putting on a nice one! You and your club put on a great trial....trialing/working on all the behind the scene stuff....you have it dialed in quite well. 
I like the atmosphere and attitude that Frank brings. He's serious when he needs to be, yet knows the ropes about being a handler in a trial, and shares the experiences.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:toasting: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wonderful!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: You guys!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratultions!!!

Lee


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Really nice!! Congratulations on the performance and the breeding of dogs that can do it!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Lisa I admire your hard work and efforts for your generations of HOT and B/HOT!!! That is one of my goals and I just wanted to commend you for that! 

Congratulations on your IPO1! It's neat to see someone go into detail about their scores and what went wrong and what went right! I enjoyed it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Congratulations! Nice scores, I sure would be happy with that!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and Deja!! 

What a great judge to trial under! Frank is the owner of my pup's father, and he is so extremely experienced and knowledgeable when it comes to the breed and Schutzhund.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Once the video has been edited I'll load the one from protection.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job! SO happy and excited for you!

Love hearing about your successes!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! I enjoyed the detailed breakdown and insights.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats!!!! 

Hélène


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can't seem to figure out how to get the videos to show up on the site so here are the links. Interesting looking at the videos because I can see a few things we haven't worked on (well, other than the spots I knew would be a problem). 

Front half
Deja IPO 1 SMSCP 6-9-2012 - YouTube

Back half
Deja IPO 1 Long bite 6-9-12 - YouTube


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

A very big Congrats Lisa.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet little Deja


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The she-devil just like her grandmother, and thus the reason for her name, Dejavu.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She is stunning!


----------

